# php -> include | bilder ?!



## eckiiiii (13. März 2004)

huhu

habe festgestellt das ich bilder net mit include irgendwie anzeigen kann 

ich bin völliger neuling und habe keine ahnung von php, habe mir nur den iclude befehl geben lassen. damit hab ich dann meine navigation gemacht, das heisst ich drücke auf die buttons und in der mitte kommt die seite...

nun wollte ich durch drücken anderer buttons in einem feld verschiedene bilder anzeigen lassen und habe gemerkt das es nicht geht :| der browser gibt nur hyroglyphen aus  

kann mir jemand helfen ?! oder einen anderen befehl hierfür geben?! wäre nett 

grüsse eckiiiii


----------



## Fabian H (13. März 2004)

Les mal ein bisschen die Netiquette und gewöhn dir besseres Deutsch an, das
ist ja Kinder-Sprache 

Ausserdem hat das Thema nichts mit HTML zu tun.
Und du solltest dein Problem so beschreiben, dass es ein normalsterblicher
auch versteht.

Danke.


Ps: Lern mal, wie man "Hieroglyphen" schreibt!


----------



## eckiiiii (13. März 2004)

@Fabian
Zu schade das ihr kein php-Forum habt .  

P.S. Lern mal, dass Normalsterblicher ein sogenanntes Substantiv ist, welches nach deutschen Rechtschreibregeln gross zu schreiben ist!

@all

Mein Problem nochmal, da es anscheinend sehr sehr schwer zu verstehen war:

1. Ich habe mehrere Buttons (zu deutsch: Knöpfe) 
2. Ich habe einen leeren Raum auf meiner Seite (Ein Tabellenfeld)

Ich hoffe bis hierher kann jeder folgen.

Durch Drücken der verschiedenen Buttons (Knöpfe) (siehe Punkt1) sollen nun verschiedene Bilder in meinem leeren Raum (siehe Punkt 2)
erscheinen.

Mir war dies über den iclude-Befehl bisher leider nicht möglich, da mein Browser statt den Bildern nur Hieroglyphen (http://www.net-lexikon.de/Hieroglyphen.html) angezeigt hat.

Meine Frage war, ob jemand hier einen Befehl kennt, der mein Problem löst.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und mit freundlichen Grüssen

Michael Eckardt (alias eckiiiii)


----------



## PhoenixXP (13. März 2004)

*Allgemeines*

Es existiert ein PHP-Forum auf Tutorials.de und es ist gut besucht. Es ist aber nicht unter Webmaster sondern unter Programming zu finden.

*Buttons & Co.*

Dein Problem lässt sich durch JavaScript und/oder PHP lösen, wurde aber im Forum schon zur Genüge besprochen. Les dir mal die Tutorials von Tutorials.de  durch oder nutze die Suche von Tutorials.de  und anderen Suchmaschinen.


----------

